# Is it me or the salt spreader???



## resq31 (Nov 10, 2010)

Fairly new with dealing with salt spreaders. I have a buyers tgs05b hitchmount. This thing is only 12 months off the shelf. Questions I have is it does not seem to put the salt out very well. I am not sure if there is a problem with enough salt getting thru the auger or not. Anyone had any problems like this, or is this basically what I get for not having a bigger salt spreader. I think I could spread salt quicker by hand, but its so nice being warm in the truck. Any suggestions or trouble shooting ideas for this spreader?


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

Is there a flow gate on the auger? If so is it opened up? I have never owned or ran a buyers, so I am just asking.


----------



## resq31 (Nov 10, 2010)

Nothing to open or closed, I just checked it. The motoris mounted inside the salt spreader. And it seems to be a straight bar right to the auger, and nothing under where the opening is. I just was not sure if this is a buyers problem. I watched some video on line of some others that are tailgate mount, and they really seemed to put out the salt.


----------



## fnltch (Sep 3, 2004)

is it spinning in the clockwise direction?


----------



## grass.gauchos (Aug 24, 2010)

does it have a vibrator kit on it? when I first started out we had hitchmount snoway that wouldn't spread worth a **** unless we used bagged chloride, specs & dealer said it would spread rock salt but never got it to flow properly obviously bagged material is a lot more expensive than bulk. in my opinion the hitch mounts aren't worth it if you've got the extra grand or two buy a sno-ex v-box otherwise the vibrator or bagged material seems to be the solution...


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

I had the same problem w/ a Buyers tg spreader I once used. The dealer was no help, so I decided to remove the metal sleeve in the base, and ground down the auger a bit w/ a bench grinder. It worked great after that and the motor lasted almost 12 years...unheard of, I know. The dealer couldn't believe it either, because I ran hundreds of tons through it...put less strain on the motor I guess. Just be careful not to remove too much metal, or it will be pouring out the bottom faster than you can drive. I always had to stuff half a paper towel in the bottom just to hold it in, until I was done filling it...then drive fast. The gas station hand towels work well, but only use a small piece, just enough to hold it...really sucks to have to hand empty if it gets jammed.


----------



## resq31 (Nov 10, 2010)

There is no vibrator kit to this, I did have a talk with someone earlier about maybe grinding the auger spindle about 1/8 inch all the way down, he advised against that due to the salt pouring out the bottom as I go down the road. Guess the paper towel would work or something simple to plug it. Would just be a pain in the *** to plug and unplug each time I need it, but I do like the fact I see that our idea to shave it it down is a reality now. I have only ever put the bag salt in it, I was told not to put anything bigger in it.


----------



## JohnRoscoe (Sep 27, 2010)

What product are you running through it? Makes a HUGE difference.


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

Don't drive around w/ salt in a hopper, it will settle and compact. It can also freeze up on you w/ the right conditions in just a few hours. It's made to be filled and then emptied. Also, the lid has a tendency to blow off in high winds and on the freeway...so you might want to bungee strap it down.


----------



## NPMinc (Nov 29, 2010)

Resq, dont know who told you there is no vibrator kit, check the link below. Also if you can find one from another brand it should work too.

http://www.rcpw.com/snow-plow-parts/salt-spreader-vibrators-vibrator-kits.html


----------



## resq31 (Nov 10, 2010)

I am not sure what the product of salt is I am running thru it, unfortunately today I am at 'real job'. I will double check when I get home. I got a few pallets of 50 lb bags of salt, the salt its self is pretty small, just a tad bit bigger maybe then what you would find in bags of calcium chloride. What would be the best thing to run thru this? And yes fnltch, it does run clock wise.

Would bending those deflector bars behind the spreading wheel help at all?


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

We've had one of these models for at least 5 years - always worked fine. I'd check the rotation on your spinner/shaft. If it isn't spinning the right way, it wouldn't draw the product down with the auger.

To change the direction, switch the wires on the motor terminals.


----------



## resq31 (Nov 10, 2010)

It spins clockwise, the auger moves in motion to pull it down. Think I may try shaving the auger slightly, if nothing else, I will try shaving the top half of it.....thinking more salt will be at bottom half going out the shoot.


----------



## NPMinc (Nov 29, 2010)

I have found the biggest thing after you make sure you are using the right products on these hopper spreaders is not driving around too long with with them filled. The bouncing settles and compacts the material too much as well as allowing it to soak up moisture and clump. The example I use to my guys is its like packing a cigarette. What this may mean to you is only put enough in to do the job you are currently on. A pain in the butt getting in and out of truck to fill I know but thats why you pay your shoveler lol. You can always consider a vibrator on it too, and see if that helps, but not keeping it loaded is what I found to work best for me with these.


----------



## resq31 (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks, it wont be to much of a pain, its only loading a few bags at a time, I will try that as appose to loading it halfway up, thanks for all the advice!!!


----------



## Greenery (Jun 23, 2007)

resq31;1146634 said:


> Would bending those deflector bars behind the spreading wheel help at all?


Yes you need to bend those out to adjust your spread width.


----------



## resq31 (Nov 10, 2010)

Thank you to everybody....I am just a big idiot, the auger and wheel where spinning clockwise, I did switch the wires and now it works like an actual spreader should. I would have never figured it out trouble shooting on my own, so thank you again!!


----------



## NPMinc (Nov 29, 2010)

Just glad u got it working. Now send some snow to my part of PA so i can make some money! payup


----------

